# All who have nubians???



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

On average how much milk do you get from your Nubian/s? I'm possibly going to get a 2 month old girl either tonight, or most likely tomorrow, and wanna know what to expect with milk production when the time comes.... I have an oberhasli buck for her when the time comes.... Hopefully that will make a great combination. I know there are several variables, as far as how much milk, just looking for an average


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Nubians are much like other breeds...genetics and good breeding produce the milk...My two Nubians are not high producers, they give 8-10 cups a milking each ...there are some who dump a gallon of more...just depends...: ) talk to the breeder about what her mom gives on average and her Sires Mom...this will give you an idea of what to expect from baby


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

happybleats said:


> Nubians are much like other breeds...genetics and good breeding produce the milk...My two Nubians are not high producers, they give 8-10 cups a milking each ...there are some who dump a gallon of more...just depends...: ) talk to the breeder about what her mom gives on average and her Sires Mom...this will give you an idea of what to expect from baby


I actually have, and it seems she does come from a great line of producers, her mom and grandmother roughly a gallon a day... I would still be happy with 8-10 cups though since I have my kinders as well. I'm getting excited, as they do all the testing too


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

LOL..You dont sound excited at all


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

We get anywhere from 3/4th gallon to one gallon and a quart every day from our 2 year old FF. It really does depend on genetics though.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

Genetics, stage of lactation, feed, health, weather conditions all play a part. 

I expect mine to peak at 8 pounds as a FF. I do have 1 who I rescued who fell short because she was never properly de-wormed and is stunted, being the size of a mini-nubian though she is a purebred. She peaked at maybe 5 pounds as a FF but she has other strengths that make her a keeper.


----------



## Rev144 (Jan 22, 2011)

I have two 3 year old nubians who one peaked at 17 cups a day... but it lasted for 3 days then she dropped down to 12 cups and stayed there for 2 weeks, and now she is at 5 cups a day. She kidded in April!!!! She currently has some kind of something wrong. Both her and her baby boy have had the squirts and nothing I am throwing at them makes solid poop!  Both my older Nubians seem to get sick a lot. The other nubian kidded in mid Dec and peaked at 16 cups a day at 8 weeks, but quickly dropped by 3 months to about 5 to 6 cups a day. Both of them had daughters last year and I milked them this year , neither had the production, they had the same dad as one of my other goats who totally increased in udder and production with him from what her mom gave. By 9 weeks both dropped to about 6 or 7 cups a day. I sold one, because she had nasty teats and was a screamer, and I still have the other who milks out great and I wanted to see if she will up her production next year. I am really disappointed in the two older girls. They come from some heavy gallon + a day milkers. The milk taste wonderful, and it makes the richest Kefir and great cheese. Lets not forget the Cherry Ice cream too! I am going to breed them to my Lamancha buck, who's mama was high in butter fat and production and hopefully get their offspring to up the production.


----------



## karabaker (Aug 4, 2013)

I'm in the process of deciding on getting goats for milk and I'm just curious how often you are milking them? My husband says I should expect to milk twice a day...does that sound right?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

karabaker said:


> I'm in the process of deciding on getting goats for milk and I'm just curious how often you are milking them? My husband says I should expect to milk twice a day...does that sound right?


I just milk once a day. With my standard girls I might milk twice a day... But we shall see


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

karabaker said:


> I'm in the process of deciding on getting goats for milk and I'm just curious how often you are milking them? My husband says I should expect to milk twice a day...does that sound right?


We milk twice a day. Some people milk only once a day, but that can be hard on heavy milkers.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I have nubian. Hopefully after sping kidding I will have nubians. Arabella is a great milker she gives a gallon a day. I was milking her twice a day, but I have gone down to once a day. She gives the same amount once a day that she did twice a day, but it's only been about a week. My alpine is the same.


----------



## karabaker (Aug 4, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

I milk twice a day. I have a couple that I have to milk 3 times a day at peak or they get so full and painful. Even with the kids on them, most are milked twice a day.


----------



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

My two year old Nubian gives a gallon a day. She kidded in April and is still milking strong


----------

